# Fog Light Installation



## Waseem (Oct 14, 2016)

Anybody know how to install the fuse and relay for foglights on a 2008 Altima?


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Did you get it figured out? I am about to install a set of fogs on my 2010 Altima S. I do however think that the car has been pre-wired for the fog lights, and all I needed to do was to buy the turn signal wiper switch "stalk". Which I found on ebay as Nissan part number: 25560JA074.

Any info would be helpful to me. Thanks!


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

*Altima Fog light Installation Instructions*

For anyone looking for the Dealer Installation instructions to install FOG LIGHTS for 2010 Altima Sedan/Coupe 2.5S, 3.5SE and 3.5SL here is the link to download the PDF instructions with pictures and details on "HOW TO" do it like the dealership did!

nissan-techinfo.com/asistgc_1/USENG/diskdocs/1/S/K/1SK22.PDF


It lists the part numbers, tools needed, and installation procedures, and test procedures (7 pages). 0


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Ricobob said:


> For anyone looking for the Dealer Installation instructions to install FOG LIGHTS for 2010 Altima Sedan/Coupe 2.5S, 3.5SE and 3.5SL here is the link to download the PDF instructions with pictures and details on "HOW TO" do it like the dealership did!
> 
> nissan-techinfo.com/asistgc_1/USENG/diskdocs/1/S/K/1SK22.PDF
> 
> ...


MORE....

FACTORY FOG LIGHT OPTION – COMBINATION SWITCH ON STEERING COLUMN 
For 2007-2012 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5S 2.5 SL, 3.5, 3.5L, ETC. (verify application)

Most common FOG LIGHT _"COLUMN STALK "_SWITCH for US Altima's
Manufacturer: Nissan
Part Number:	*25560-JA074*
Part: Multi-function Switch
Part Notes: Altima Hybrid. Sedan, with fog lamps, 2.5L. Sedan, with fog lamps, 2.5L. Coupe, 
2.5s without auto headlamps, with fog lamps.
Includes Turn Signal, Headlamp And Wiper Switch.
*Description: Combination Switch Assembly,With/fog lamps, Without daytime running lights*

ALTERNATIVE (WITH DRL)*
Manufacturer:Nissan
Part Number:*25560-JA015* (_For Auto Headlights/Day Time Running Lights*-Required in Canada_)
Part:Multi-Function Switch
Part Notes: Altima Hybrid. Coupe, 3.5se, 3.5sr. With fog lamps, 3.5L. Coupe, 2.5s 
*with auto headlamps, with fog lamps.*
Includes Turn Signal, Headlamp And Wiper Switch.


----------

